# Rumpy's TB-500 Log



## Rumpy (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been struggling with tennis elbow for a while and decided to give TB500 a try.  I ordered 8ea 5mg vials from GWP.  I've been pinning 1/2 a vial, or 2.5mg 2 X week, for 5mg per week total.  I'm now 4 vials in, so 8 pins and about 3-1/2 weeks.  So far I think things are improving, but I've also been trying to go real easy on them, so it's hard to say what's having more of an effect.

My original plan was to do 5mg split per week for the first 4 vials, then switch to only one 2.5mg pin per week for the last 8 weeks.  What do all of you think?  Good plan or better to keep up 5 mg/week for 4 more weeks?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 13, 2013)

Will be following this. .. Always been wondering about the product


----------



## grind4it (Nov 13, 2013)

You old bastard! Yep, I'm following this one


----------



## woodswise (Nov 13, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I've been struggling with tennis elbow for a while and decided to give TB500 a try.  I ordered 8ea 5mg vials from GWP.  I've been pinning 1/2 a vial, or 2.5mg 2 X week, for 5mg per week total.  I'm now 4 vials in, so 8 pins and about 3-1/2 weeks.  So far I think things are improving, but I've also been trying to go real easy on them, so it's hard to say what's having more of an effect.
> 
> My original plan was to do 5mg split per week for the first 4 vials, then switch to only one 2.5mg pin per week for the last 8 weeks.  What do all of you think?  Good plan or better to keep up 5 mg/week for 4 more weeks?



I had tennis elbow real bad in both elbows.  I used TB500 with a high initial dose (6mg/w) the first month, then dropped the dose to 4mg/w the second month, then by the third month went to maintenance with 2mg/m (I may not have those numbers exactly right, but you get the idea).  The tennis elbow cleared up and never came back, even now a year and a half later.  

My 2 cents is if I were you, I would follow your original plan.


----------



## DF (Nov 13, 2013)

The first week I used 5mg then dropped it to 3mg/week.  I had a very bad right bi tendonitits.  I am extremley happy with the results.  Best of luck to you Rumpy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2013)

You got ripped off. 30 bucks for voodoo Floss at roguefitness.com would have done it for you. In fact you should get the band's anyway


----------



## bronco (Nov 13, 2013)

Will also be following. Hope it works Rumpy


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 13, 2013)

In on this.

If it works out I'll be running this next year sometime.

Keep us posted bud.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 13, 2013)

Will follow


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 13, 2013)

Curious to see how it works for you.  It didn't do anything for me but I may have needed to run it longer.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 2, 2013)

Updates Rumpityy...give them to us


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 2, 2013)

Rumpster anything to report


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh Hey, yeah, I've been meaning to get back to this.

So, I started with 8 5mg vials, the first five I pinned 2.5mg 2X week, just finished that on Friday, so now I have 3 left, I'm going to do those at 2.5mg 1X week.

So, I finally bought a tennis elbow brace at target, I've been wearing that on just my right arm, as it's slightly worse than my left.  I also started doing more PT exercises/stretches, and I took 2 weeks off of the gym to give them time to heal.
On Monday (a week ago), I stared a new cycle of test C and Deca, but I've been front loading with TPP/NPP as well.
Now I know nandrolone helps joints and shouldn't do much for tendons, so I don't know what to say, but the overall combination has started working.
I swear it's the NPP but I have no way to prove that, but they first started to hurt when I last stopped taking it.

Either way, they are almost pain free now, both of them, including my left arm that did not get a brace.  There's still a few motions that hurt, like if I pick up my water bottle at a strange angle or something like that.  I went back to the gym for the first time yesterday and things were much better,  I mostly did 3 X 20 sets at half of what I normal do as 3 X 10's, but they all went well, no problems benching, flys were a little on the edge, even at light weight, but I could do them, I even did 3 X 10 of concentration curls, but only 1 set of hammers, hammers still hurt.  Loading my wrist from the side like that really hits the tendons.  but I was able to do a full set, plus triceps pull downs, so that's all a big improvement.

Now, the question is, was it the TB500?  The brace and stretches?  The NPP?  The two week break?  I really cannot say, but after weeks of TB500 I didn't feel much improvement, but after just under a week of NPP I did, I feel a lot better now.  So I'm not really sure what to say, I'm leaning towards saying the TB500 did not do much, but there's so many other factors that I cannot be sure.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

I think the important aspect is the improvement,,, glad your getting bettet


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 2, 2013)

Well the world may never know now with all that gear lol. Im glad it starting to feel better tho. Sounds like low dose test and Deca year round!!!  :32 (12):


----------

